# First day at college



## Invisible To The World (Dec 23, 2006)

Today was my first day at college, and i really have to admit...it wasnt as nerve-wracking as I thought it would be. It was actually very laid back. I thought I was gonna be like extremely nervous, but I wasnt really nervous at all. It's pretty cool goin to a community college cuz the times are convenient for the most part. I sorta feel independent now...hopefully SA gets better


----------



## Pharao (Jun 10, 2004)

That's good to hear! Im going to be attending University kind of soon and I feel like I'll be able to cope as well. But I haven't been in a classroom for so long. So naturally Im a bit worrisome about how I'll handle it. But Im pretty sure I'll be fine once I get used to it again..It's just that first day..So it's cool to hear that you were able to make it through the day and everything was alright. It gives me some hope.


----------



## su0iruc (Aug 25, 2007)

It was my first day a couple days ago. I was really nervous about it when I got there, but after getting out of my first class, i realized it really wasn't that bad.


----------

